# First FATTY attempt "Cracked Down the Middle"! w/Q view



## devildog (Aug 3, 2008)

Well my first FATTY did not go so well, rolled a pound of Hot Jimmy Dean Sausage way to thin and stuffed it full of a mixture of hasbrowns, sourcream,onions and seasoning and it split right down the middle, but it was darn good.

Getting ready to start, she ain't pretty...






Stuffed it way to much.....


----------



## seboke (Aug 3, 2008)

DD the sliced pic looks real good!  The blowout don't mean squat to the taste!


----------



## bassman (Aug 3, 2008)

That looks delicious!  Next time you can use 2 pounds and roll it out a little thicker.  I like twice as much anyway 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## coyote (Aug 3, 2008)

I always thought they wrapped em in bacon (tight) to keep that from happening. looks good and I bet she tasted great also..


----------



## tybo6 (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks good to me......Blowouts are a bit nerve wrackin but,If it was good.......WHO CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also,Coyote had it right when he said bacon does help to kinda keep em together...Still looks like ya did a fine job to me.WTG


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 3, 2008)

Hashbrowns, sour cream, inside smoked sausage .. holy yum!!!! The blowout didn't look that bad and it looked pretty darn tasty! Glad ya gave it a go, hope the next one turns out just as well.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 9, 2008)

good looking chow...ya gotta chew before eating it any way....good on ya... done my first fattie(neaver heard of them till joined here) neaver hear of a ABT before here,,,,this old dog is learning new tricks...lol


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great.  More smoke flavor IMO.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool! Ya goot smoke on the taters too!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 9, 2008)

Kinda looks like a loaded baked potato, but in reverse!  Still looks yummy, and the blowout looked pretty contained too.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great. Love the close up pic. YUMMY


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2008)

looks just fine!!! that blowout dont mean squat..... its nice when they all stay nice and put together but every once in a few you prob gonna roll a splitter. no biggy eats the same!!! great job!!!


----------

